# Should I Start A Business?



## Lindy (Mar 21, 2013)

I received this via email subscription and I wanted to share it.  If you would like to read it on SwiftCraftMoneky's Blog then please click *HERE.*



> *[FONT=&quot;]A few thoughts about   starting a business...[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot;]Posted: 20 Mar 2013 05:25 AM PDT[/FONT]
> _[FONT=&quot;]I was over at the *Soap Queen's blog*, and there was a   very lively discussion about starting businesses. I saw a few things in the   comments that got me thinking and I thought it might make for an interesting   discussion here...[/FONT]_
> [FONT=&quot;]*
> ...


----------

